

Steve Jobs or Kevin Flynn - johnnygigantic

Not sure if I am the only one who sees the comparison here but I'm pretty sure Steve Jobs just rode his motorcycle to Flynn's arcade and went on to do something bigger. RIP
======
jcarden
I got the same vibe too. Just a vibe though, nothing more.

